# Computer makes weird continuous, quiet beep?



## Metalfan2680 (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi all :wave:

Around a couple months or so ago, I heard my computer making a weird noise that sounded like the hard drive, so I started making plans to buy a replacement hard drive as soon as I had the money. Today, I got to investigating, and it doesn't seem like it's coming from the hard drive. It sounds more like it's coming from near the graphics card/CPU cooler area.

It sounds like a continuous, quiet, high-pitched beeping noise, that seems to get louder when the GPU is under load, but also when the HDD is seeking. It doesn't do the noise whenever Windows isn't running (i.e. when I'm in the BIOS). I'm putting a link to a video I took of the noise, focusing on the areas with the most noise. (forgive me, my case is very messy and dusty, but keep in mind that it will make this noise even after I disassemble everything and dust it thoroughly with compressed air.) Here's the video: Weird computer noises? - YouTubeMy specs are listed in the description, and almost every part is around a year old.

Thanks in advance if you can help  I'll be selling this PC soon and I don't want to sell it if something's wrong with it.


----------



## timmy.norris (Sep 30, 2011)

I think that it's just the fan for your graphics card. Hope that helped.


----------



## Metalfan2680 (Jul 8, 2011)

But it also makes the noise if the GPU is at idle, with the most intensive thing running being Windows Aero...and if it was the fan, that wouldn't explain how it "blips" out for a second in between...


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Metalfan :wave:

If it small clump of dust has worked it's way into the fan-motor, it can cause various random-seeming squeaks and noises. The easiest way to test the fan for noises is very gently place a fingertip on each fan-hub in turn and listen for any pitch changes - Don't press too hard, you don't want to stop the fan, just slow it slightly for a second or so.

If you manage to narrow it down to a specific fan, you can try oiling the bearings, which often works. You'll need some very light oil, sewing-machine oil is perfect, but '3-in-1' will do.

Carefully peel the label off the fan's centre hub (you'll need to stick it back again, afterwards), then you might or might not see a plastic/rubber disc. If it's there, gently prise it out. Underneath you should see the fan's spindle and the bearings-case, apply a small drip of oil to the centre, then turn (not spin) the blades a couple of revs by hand to work the oil in.

Re-assemble the fan (plastic/rubber disc and label) and reattach the fan to where it belongs, then power up the PC.

Hopefully, that should silence the fan, assuming that's the cause.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

PC Specs?
Pre-Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built-Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.

How old is the PC?
Most GPU fans use bushings instead of bearing and they are more susceptible to dust/dirt/failure.


----------



## Metalfan2680 (Jul 8, 2011)

WereBo said:


> Hi Metalfan :wave:
> 
> If it small clump of dust has worked it's way into the fan-motor, it can cause various random-seeming squeaks and noises. The easiest way to test the fan for noises is very gently place a fingertip on each fan-hub in turn and listen for any pitch changes - Don't press too hard, you don't want to stop the fan, just slow it slightly for a second or so.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that, I'll try it as soon as I get a chance, and I'll get back to you 



Tyree said:


> PC Specs?
> Pre-Built Brand & Model Number
> Custom Built-Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.
> 
> ...


The computer started out life as a Compaq Presario SR5710Y, but I've replaced every original component of it except for the DVD drive. The specs are:

Motherboard: Gigabyte GA880GM-UD2h F8
CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1055T 2.8GHz
GPU: Powercolor ATI Radeon HD 5850 1gb
Hard drive: Seagate Barracuda 1tb 7200rpm
RAM: G Skill Ripjaws 8gb DDR3 1333
Power supply: OCZ ModXstream 700w modular
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit


----------



## timmy.norris (Sep 30, 2011)

Metalfan2680 said:


> The computer started out life as a Compaq Presario SR5710Y, but I've replaced every original component of it except for the DVD drive. The specs are:
> 
> Motherboard: Gigabyte GA880GM-UD2h F8
> CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1055T 2.8GHz
> ...



Pretty nice setup if you ask me, have you tried using a leaf blower to make sure the CPU is all good.


----------



## Metalfan2680 (Jul 8, 2011)

@WereBo: I tried the fan trick this morning, with no luck. My friend said he thought it would be the graphics card, so I ran the same Windows Experience Index test while using onboard graphics, and the sound stayed. I took my computer to a repair shop today and asked what could be wrong, and although they couldn't have it inspected today, based on what I told the clerk, he says it sounds like it could be a motherboard capacitor beginning to fail.




timmy.norris said:


> Pretty nice setup if you ask me, have you tried using a leaf blower to make sure the CPU is all good.


...Leaf blower? What?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

At least the shop-tech will be able to locate the sound accurately, though I can't see how a dying capacitor could make a sound like that for so long.

Did you remove the graphics card whilst testing with the onboard graphics?


----------



## Metalfan2680 (Jul 8, 2011)

WereBo said:


> At least the shop-tech will be able to locate the sound accurately, though I can't see how a dying capacitor could make a sound like that for so long.
> 
> Did you remove the graphics card whilst testing with the onboard graphics?


Yeah, I was dusting out my PC and I removed the graphics card entirely.


----------

